# Rubio, blondo



## francisgranada

Hola a todos.

¿Existe alguna diferencia entre las palabras _rubio _y _blondo_, en cuanto a su uso o su significado? 

Aclaración:
1. Según el DRAE son sinónimos, pero en práctica encuentro mucho más el término _rubio _en textos españoles. 
2. _Rubio/blondo_, ¿ incluyen también los que tienen cabellos "rojos" (no solo de "color parecido al de oro", como es la definición del DRAE) ?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, francisgranada.

Espera a otros compañeros para mejor y más amplia respuesta: el término _blondo_, aunque lo podría haber entendido (por conocer su significado en francés o en inglés) jamás, jamás lo he oído o lo he leído.

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Aquí en el norte de España tampoco se usa. Me pasa como a Miguel: podría llegar a entenderlo pero nunca lo he oído o leído.


----------



## Peón

¿Se usa "blondo/a"  en algún lugar del mundo hispanohablante?


----------



## chileno

Que yo me acuerde siempre que he visto esa palabra ha sido de una manera fija como en "su blonda cabellera", y no ha sido a menudo que la he visto, Siempre en femenino.


----------



## Peón

Sip. Supongo que a ningún hombre le gustaría escuchar "ahí viene el blondo..."


----------



## francisgranada

Peón said:


> Sip. Supongo que a ningún hombre le gustaría escuchar "ahí viene el blondo..."


Quizá "la blonda" podría también gustar (a un hombre  ...)

P.S. He corregido un poquito mi pregunta original:
2. Rubio/blondo, ¿ incluyen también los que tienen cabellos "rojos" ?


----------



## Jaime Bien

No, rubio es rubio y pelirrojo es pelirrojo. Me uno a los que jamás han escuchado ni empleado blondo.


----------



## ukimix

Peón said:


> Sip. Supongo que a ningún hombre le gustaría escuchar "ahí viene el blondo..."



Hubiera dicho que era algún tipo de pastel o postre. Menos mal ya no voy a meter la pata, pues con este hilo me entero por primera vez de que existe.


----------



## duvija

No, para nosotros tampoco. Aunque 'blonda cabellera' puede usarse, pero es algo digamos, irónico... (también puede usarse en serio, pero dudosamente aceptable)


----------



## Jonno

Por si acaso, aunque es otra acepción: *blonda* sí se usa por aquí, con esta definición del DRAE:

blonda

1. f. Encaje de seda de que se hacen y guarnecen vestidos de mujer y otras ropas.

Aunque yo sólo lo he visto usar para las blondas de imitación hechas en papel que se ponen debajo de las tartas u otras piezas de repostería. Un ejemplo: http://www.misshappylittlethings.co...E/78E7/1532/C0A8/29BB/AB20/blonda_pequena.JPG


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

duvija said:


> No, para nosotros tampoco. Aunque 'blonda cabellera' puede usarse, pero es algo digamos, irónico... (también puede usarse en serio, pero dudosamente aceptable)


Si no es con sentido irónico, hoy en día sonaría en extremo afectado, incluso en literatura.


----------



## chileno

francisgranada said:


> P.S. He corregido un poquito mi pregunta original:
> 2. Rubio/blondo, ¿ incluyen también los que tienen cabellos "rojos" ?



No, pero pelirojo es para los de cabello rojo. En todo caso me acordé que para los rubios también se puede usar "pelirubio/pelirubia" para indicar que era rubio o rubia. No es muy común, pero también se entiende.


----------



## Quiviscumque

El artículo del DRAE para "blondo" no tiene ninguna indicación de registro, pero yo te la doy: "poético", "literario".

"Blondo" es una de las muchas palabras que el castellano tomó del francés allá por 1700. Puedes encontrarla en los poetas dieciochescos e incluso a veces en la prosa. Pero nunca se usó en los registros coloquiales ni neutros; tampoco se adoptó en la prosa científica u oficial, aunque encuentro en el CORDE algún ejemplo de Azara.

Hoy la encontrarás solamente en textos muy literarios o en escribidores que recurran a usar el cliché -ya citado en el hilo- "blonda cabellera". Y creo que no hay variación regional en esto.


----------



## alvarovix

Tiene que venir del francés..."blonde" significa rubio en frances e inglés...y se escribe igual...


----------



## Peón

Jonno said:


> Por si acaso, aunque es otra acepción: *blonda* sí se usa por aquí, con esta definición del DRAE:
> 
> blonda
> 
> 1. f. Encaje de seda de que se hacen y guarnecen vestidos de mujer y otras ropas.





Supongo que como sustantivo, sinónimo de encaje, se usa la palabrita en un tango casi desconocido:  
_....
Polleritas de percal
fueron tus iniciadores,
gentiles derrotadores
de las sedas y las blondas,
de las versallescas biondas
que crearon el cancán.
_


----------



## ACQM

francisgranada said:


> Quizá "la blonda" podría también gustar (a un hombre  ...)
> 
> P.S. He corregido un poquito mi pregunta original:
> 2. Rubio/blondo, ¿ incluyen también los que tienen cabellos "rojos" ?



Muy antiguamente, pero mucho, no se distinguía entre rubios y pelirrojos, de igual manera que no se distinguía entre el color rojo y el naranja. De eso hace bastantes siglos.


----------



## oa2169

¿Han escuchado la canción "Azabache" interpretada por Julio Jaramillo?

Dice así: "En el negro azabache de tu blonda cabellera y en el rojo escarlata de tu boca tan divina....".

¿Alguien me puede explicar si la cabellera de la persona es negra o rubia? ¿Será que se refiere a una cabellera parecida al encaje? (Esta la descarto porque el DRAE dice que es nombre femenino, mientras que cuando se refiere a rubio es adjetivo)


----------



## Peón

oa2169 said:


> ¿Han escuchado la canción "Azabache" interpretada por Julio Jaramillo?
> 
> Dice así: "En el negro azabache de tu blonda cabellera y en el rojo escarlata de tu boca tan divina....".
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede explicar si la cabellera de la persona es negra o rubia?





Creo que nos has dejao' sin explicaciones, compañera.


----------



## francisgranada

ACQM said:


> Muy antiguamente, pero mucho, no se distinguía entre rubios y pelirrojos ...


Es lo que suponía yo también, porque la palabra _rubio _proviene del lat. _rubeus _que significa rojo. Tal vez las primeras personas "blondas" de origen germánica, que aparecían en Hispania, eran pelirrojas  ...



oa2169 said:


> ... ¿Alguien me puede explicar si la cabellera de la persona es negra o rubia??


Rubia artificial ... Bajo la superficie de los pelos rubios se ve el resplandor negro de azabache  ...


----------



## ukimix

Lo único que habría que decir es que el único que puede explicarlo es Don Julio Jaramillo. Un saludo oa.


----------



## oa2169

francisgranada said:


> ... Rubia artificial ... Bajo la superficie de los pelos rubios se ve el resplendor negro de azabache  ...



. Me parece más un error del compositor (que no tiene porqué ser un poeta, gramático o similar); hay muchísimos errores en las letras de cantidades de canciones.


----------



## ukimix

O francisgranada también puede explicarlo.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Francisgranada es muy bien pensado, como decimos en mi pueblo y no sé si en el tuyo.

Yo más bien creo que el cantante empleó el cliché sin saber lo que significa.


----------



## Ludaico

oa2169 said:


> ¿Han escuchado la canción "Azabache" interpretada por Julio Jaramillo?
> 
> Dice así: "En el negro azabache de tu blonda cabellera y en el rojo escarlata de tu boca tan divina....".
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede explicar si la cabellera de la persona es negra o rubia? ¿Será que se refiere a una cabellera parecida al encaje? (Esta la descarto porque el DRAE dice que es nombre femenino, mientras que cuando se refiere a rubio es adjetivo)


Interesante aporte de otro hilo, donde se explica esta expresión.


----------



## francisgranada

Quiviscumque said:


> Francisgranada es muy bien pensado ...


Tal vez porque soy _blondo _yo también, pero natural (de verdad ) ...

A propósito, en nuestro país hay chistes sobre muchachas/mujeres _blondas _(o más precisamente _blondinas_, en nuestro país). La sustancia es que las damas rubias figuran como tontas o poco inteligentes en este tipo de chistes. ¿Existe una equivalente "categoría" de chistes en los países hispanoblantes?  En el caso de sí, ¿se trata de _blondas _o de _rubias_?

P.S. Que yo sepa, este tipo de chistes se llama _blonde jokes_ en inglés.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Ludaico said:


> Interesante aporte de otro hilo, donde se explica esta expresión.


Gracias, ludaico.
Pues nada, Dios me libre de decir que el sr. Jaramillo habla sin decir lo que dice; es su dialecto y la culpa es mía por no saber que en él "blonda cabellera" significa "mucho pelo". También hay quien dice "sendas" por "grandes" o "dintel" por "umbral". Pero cuando lea en Lobo el verso "mucho galón y un blondo peluqu'in", ?qué entenderé?


----------



## ukimix

Para complicarte más la vida también puedes entender esto, tomado del DA:



> *blondo, -a.**I.**1.*adj. _Gu_, _Ho._ _Referido al pelo de una persona_, ondulado.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Por acá tampoco se usa "blondo" con el sentido de "rubio" (y ya que estamos, a mí me ha tocado leerlo en una que otra obra literaria).

A la güera a la que se ha referido francisgranada en el _post _20 por acá la llamamos "güera a huevo" (aquellas personas que se pintan el pelo de rubio y se les ve la raíz negra...) o, si es hombre, güero a huevo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

He encontrado esto en _La Hora_, diario ecuatoriano:
"Lo que  continúa siendo su identidad, es la peinadura, con su *blonda cabellera negra*, se teje hacia atrás una trenza, ribeteada por torzal y borla carmesí."
Puede leerse el artículo completo pinchando ----->aquí.


----------



## Peón

francisgranada said:


> A propósito, en nuestro país hay chistes sobre muchachas/mujeres _blondas _(o más precisamente _blondinas_, en nuestro país). La sustancia es que las damas rubias figuran como tontas o poco inteligentes en este tipo de chistes. ¿Existe una equivalente "categoría" de chistes en los países hispanoblantes?  En el caso de sí, ¿se trata de _blondas _o de _rubias_?
> 
> P.S. Que yo sepa, este tipo de chistes se llama _blonde jokes_ en inglés.




Claro! En la Argentina ese tipo de chicas son "las rubias tontas".  En los chistes sobre la inteligencia de las mujeres las rubias salen perdiendo por goleada....


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Peón said:


> Creo que nos has dejao' sin explicaciones, compañera.


Nos ha dejado en una oscuridad "negra azabache". No la estimada compañera..., el que escribió la letra, de seguro luego de consumir alguna sustancia psicoactiva...


----------



## chileno

oa2169 said:


> ¿Han escuchado la canción "Azabache" interpretada por Julio Jaramillo?
> 
> Dice así: "En el negro azabache de tu blonda cabellera y en el rojo escarlata de tu boca tan divina....".
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede explicar si la cabellera de la persona es negra o rubia? ¿Será que se refiere a una cabellera parecida al encaje? (Esta la descarto porque el DRAE dice que es nombre femenino, mientras que cuando se refiere a rubio es adjetivo)



Aquí, pienso que se refiere a "ondulada"


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Bueno... este hilo me resultó muy instructivo, ahora cuando lea _blondo_ (y variantes de género y número) voy a considerar rmás posibilidades... y a tener en cuenta de dónde es el texto.

Gracias.


----------



## oa2169

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Bueno... este hilo me resultó muy instructivo, ahora cuando lea _blondo_ (y variantes de género y número) voy a considerar rmás posibilidades... y a tener en cuenta de dónde es el texto.
> 
> Gracias.



Si, una buena lección recibí. Todo tiene su explicación.

Edito para colocar un vínculo que explica, no sé si bien o mal, lo de la canción en cuestión. Clic


----------



## ukimix

De todos modos queda la duda de si Jaramillo quiso decir ondulada cabellera o frondosa cabellera. Tal vez algún seguidor lo sepa.

Hablando del mismo verso, según este enlace el compositor no es Plácido Acevedo, como se afirma en el otro enlace, sino Claudio Ferrer (ambos puertorriqueoños). Dan la misma explicación del oxímoron (que personalmente no me convence).


----------



## duvija

"En el negro azabache de tu blonda cabellera y en el verde escarlata de tu boca tan torcida...."...


----------



## chileno

duvija said:


> "En el negro azabache de tu blonda cabellera y en el verde escarlata de tu boca tan torcida...."...



Ah, el tipo fumo antes de empezar a escribir...


----------

